# Taos this weekend



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*taos backcountry?*

Best to ski the area first day lots of hiking off the Ridge!

Talk with patrols about snow pac!
You can access the Wheeler pike area from taos parking lot!
Enjoy it's a great mountain!
Only two more weeks before the boarders !
rt

invade!


doublet said:


> I'm heading to the Taos area this weekend and I'm planning one day of lift served, and one day of backcountry. Two quick questions for anyone who has skied down there:
> 
> Where are the best places to access the backcountry? Any specific recommendations about what will be good this coming weekend? I'm staying in Taos, but don't mind driving a ways to get to the goods.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoopDog (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you mind if I tag along Double T, all I need is a couch to crash on. It's John from the Fort.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

LoopDog said:


> Do you mind if I tag along Double T, all I need is a couch to crash on. It's John from the Fort.


John -

It would be sick if you could make it. I'm meeting ihateboulder in South Denver tomorrow around 6 PM to carpool down there. Give him a PM for all the relevant details.

T

:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Edward Honea (Mar 8, 2008)

doublet said:


> I'm heading to the Taos area this weekend and I'm planning one day of lift served, and one day of backcountry. Two quick questions for anyone who has skied down there:
> 
> Where are the best places to access the backcountry? Any specific recommendations about what will be good this coming weekend? I'm staying in Taos, but don't mind driving a ways to get to the goods.
> 
> ...


yea I reconmend going to the back side and skining tord wheeler peak and dig alot of pits


----------

